# Pheasants Forever Coyote hunting



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

Pheasants Forever is having a coyote hunting tournament this weekend. Its being held at Hillbillies bar in Erhard, MN. Just thought Id let anyone who hunts in this area about it. I'm not organizing it or anything but the rules are pretty much the same as any other tournament. :beer:


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

Well I was going to go to north dakota hunting but I would rather help pheasants forever out. Could you get me more info please


----------

